# The sheer uselessness of British Police



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Just wow. This is the model the left wants here. Standby and watch someone get murdered.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

What a joke. Some bozo wearing skinny jeans and carrying a baton requesting the “taser unit.” I wouldn’t of listened to them either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

I couldn’t fathom going in with only a baton while some nut job is running around with a knife. A few years ago I visited Ireland and like the UK the Garda (Irish L.E.) do not routinely carry firearms. When they encounter someone with a firearm they will call the “firearm response unit” to handle things


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

SO19. 
Please run around in circles, getting stabbed, while the Firearms Unit responds…
They hate that we carry, and yet stand by while people and cops get murdered.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> SO19.
> Please run around in circles, getting stabbed, while the Firearms Unit responds…
> They hate that we carry, and yet stand by while people and cops get murdered.


I had a UK police officer do a ridealong with me over 25 years ago, and back then he said that the UK cops were split about 60/40 against being armed, with the older cops wanting to say unarmed, and the younger cops wanting to be armed.

Presumably, most of those older officers have retired by now, so it would be interesting to see the latest opinion polls. In today’s climate, I’d be willing to bet that the majority of UK cops who actually go out on patrol (not the politicians with badges on the command staff) want to be armed.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Same damn job, but at least we (most of us) have the tools, just of course hope and pray to never have to use all of them, but thanking GOD we have them.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Roy Fehler said:


> I had a UK police officer do a ridealong with me over 25 years ago, and back then he said that the UK cops were split about 60/40 against being armed, with the older cops wanting to say unarmed, and the younger cops wanting to be armed.
> 
> Presumably, most of those older officers have retired by now, so it would be interesting to see the latest opinion polls. In today’s climate, I’d be willing to bet that the majority of UK cops who actually go out on patrol (not the politicians with badges on the command staff) want to be armed.


Nope. It’s still the unarmed is better attitude.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Nope. It’s still the unarmed is better attitude.


As I said, I’d like to see an official poll (with anonymous but verified voting) of the UK street cops who actually go on patrol. I’d wager they would prefer being armed, the firearms units of UK police forces have the most amount of applicants than any other specialty unit.

If you listened to most US big city police chiefs, you’d think that most US cops are in favor of restrictive gun control laws, and we know that nothing could be further from the truth.


----------

